# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το σταντ της Μαριώς !!

## doubler

παιδια εδω ειναι και το δικο μου σταντ αν και δεν ειναι τοσο επαγγελματικο σαν τα δικα σας παντος ειναι μια καλη προσπαθεια.ακομα ειναι η δευτερη κατασκευη μου αλλα η πρωτη δεν ειχε και το καλυτερο τελος!!!

----------

